# About Page



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had my site up for a couple months now, but still can't come up with anything for the about page.

What info should I include? Should it be about me? Or the business? Both? 

Should I include some pics?

I'm lost.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

How about some fun facts about your company?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, that's the problem. I have no fun facts.

Maybe I'm just not creative enough to 'make something up'.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

My about page basically just explaining what the company is all about and why we're doing it. I don't think it needs to be a personal history of the owner, but a basic "why are we doing this?"


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it's a great place to set the "personality" for your company. Your site looks like more of an "outdoor" type, so I'd post somthing about making t-shirts while camping?? LOL I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think it's a great place to set the "personality" for your company.


I totally agree with that one. For your site with such an interesting theme, you could really get creative with the About page.

Talking about small towns, growing up, backwoods, having respect for where you live. Give the visitors a little insight into why the site exists (leave out to make money part, but talk about why you selected those type designs). There's even a cool country song that would go with it "Boondocks" by Little Big Town.


----------



## dionysus (Aug 8, 2006)

Peace I'm Que,
You Should Always Speak About Both Only If You Want Credit For Your Hardwork.people Love Artists And They Want To Know Your Stories.also How Much Do You Pay For Your Finished Product Tees? I Saw The Site And $16 May Be A Little Low,you Have To Sell A Lot Of Tees To See Any Real Money.
Peace & Respect
Que


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would post about your company and not yourself. I don't know about any of you other guys, but I get very skeptical when I am purchasing from 1 guy and not a company.

As the others said as well, you can still show the personality of your site, but I would stay away from words like "I, Me, Myself.....etc"

Thats my 2c


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I put something up.

What do you think? Too cheesy?

It's kind of my life story in disguise.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

Your intro is too long. I think you could lose the reader and that would be a shame. I love how you wrote everything after "and so a clothing line was born.'' It says a lot about your company's personality and charm and it targets your niche really well. (I used to be a newspaper reporter)

Typo alert in "yes, every location''


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with Carrie. I only skimmed the first few paragraphs, but I found the fairytale setup very dull. The stuff grounded in reality is a lot stronger.


----------



## melankomas (Aug 10, 2006)

I think (and I'm new, so pay me the appropriate amount of non-attention) that the About Page of a site is the appropriate place for a Mission Statement sort of thing. Developing a mission statement is an art, I hear. I don't think I'm violating the rules by posting a link to a related page, am I? It's a little off, being about arts organizations, but the basic idea holds:

http://www.artsmanager.org/strategic/primer/chapter2.cfm

Anyway, when it's hard to write, it's nice to start by following a concrete guide. It's a starting point, mind you, not a straight jacket. I'd run through the material and questions on the above page to generate ideas, and go from there. But, as I mentioned, I'm new...I don't know a lot about this sort of thing.

Cheers,

Mel


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Make your About Page personal and interesting...try to explain why you wanted to start the company and your aims. You need to show yourself as a person rather then another t-shirt company on the web looking to make cash.

Thats my opinion anyway for what it counts.

Nick.


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Anything that'll set you apart and further explain why you rock and rule in your niche. Short paragraphs so you've got some nice space in between (easier on the eyes - I think most people hate reading at length on the web). And, yeah, the fairytale intro is a bit tough to get through. Nice site...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

why not just tell peeps where you came from, who you are, what you do and where you are going. 

then update it as you go.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

How important do you folks find the 'About' page itself? Does anyone have any statistics on how many of their visitors check out their 'About' pages compared to their 'FAQ' pages, for example?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Twinge said:


> How important do you folks find the 'About' page itself? Does anyone have any statistics on how many of their visitors check out their 'About' pages compared to their 'FAQ' pages, for example?


In my opinion, every website should have both an About page and a FAQ page. So many websites I've seen have very nice looking products, gorgeous graphics, nicely designed logo, all that stuff - but very little real information about the company and who is running it. That often makes it very hard for me to trust them enough to actually spend any money on their products - sad but true!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but very little real information about the company and who is running it. That often makes it very hard for me to trust them enough to actually spend any money on their products - sad but true


Very very true. I've often not made a purchase on a website because it didn't have any information on the company.

I don't have any hard statistics on it, but if it helps answer questions for your customers, then I think it's a "must have" for a website (since you can't be there to answer questions for them).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Tack on one more thing to the big list of adjsutments while I'm wokring on a full site redesign then ;O


----------

